# Chiara Opalio 12/03/2011



## LivingClassic

On Saturday 12/03/2011 at 9 pm (italian time) Chiara Opalio, a young and talented pianist, will perform in Triest at Teatro Miela!
Chiara studies at Academy "Incontri col Maestro" in Imola and will play Haydn (sonata XVI/52), Beethoven (sonata n.30 op.109), Chopin (sonata n.3 op.58) and Prokofiev (sonata n.3 op.28).
Enjoy music with this amazing musician and follow the concert live streaming on www.livingclassic.com!
See you web surfer!


----------

